# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Terörist Çin Doğu Türkistanı Haritadan Silmek İstiyor

## ceydaaa

Doğu Türkistan önceden başlıbaşına müstakil bir devlet iken 1876 yılından itibaren Çin hükümeti tarafından işgal edilmeye başlandı. İsmi, Sincan olarak değiştirilerek bu tarihten itibaren kamuoyunda Çin sınırları içerisinde gösterildi.

Çin hükümeti, işgalden sonra, Doğu Türkistan yönetimine komünist bir devlet getirerek bu devlet aracılığıyla yüzyıllardan beri müslüman olan Doğu Türkistan halkına sırf dinlerini değiştirmeleri için baskı ve işkenceler uygulamaya başlamış dinini yaşamak isteyen müslümanlara karşı zorba tavırlarını ve ağır zulmünü günümüze kadar sürdüregelmiştir.

Bu insanlık dışı uygulamalardan bazıları:

-Suçsuz ve masum Doğu Türkistan halkından birçoğunun hiçbir suçlama ve delile dayanmadan öldürülmesi ve yine birçoğunun da müebbet hapis cezasına çarptırılması

-İslam dinine ait bütün şiarların (Kuran, hicap, sakal vs. gibi) yasaklanması

-Mevcut komünist devlet yasaları gereğince 18 yaş altındaki tüm müslümanların ve tüm devlet memurlarının Allaha iman ve ibadet etmesinin yasaklanması

-İslamın emir ve yasaklarının bir diğer müslümana veya insana anlatılmasının ve tebliğ edilmesinin yasaklanması

-Hükümetle uzaktan yakından hiçbir ilgisi olmayan oruç gibi ibadetlerin dahi yasaklanması (Özellikle ve sadece ve Ramazan ayları geldiğinde bu ayların devlet tarafından tespit edilerek bu ay boyunca tüm Dogu Türkistan sınırları içerisindeki okullarda ücretsiz yemek dagıtılması ve bu yemeğin ögrenciler tarafından yenmesinin zorunlu oluşu bu örneklerden sadece bir tanesidir)

-Dogu Turkistan halkı ırkını yok etmeye yönelik olarak aile başı çoçuk sayısının 2 çoçukla sınırlandırılması,bu yasağa riayet edilmediği ve 3. çocuğa hamile kalan gebe kadınlar tespit edildiği takdirde çocuğun zorla doktor kontrolünde alınması

-Doğu Türkistan halkının milli örf ve adetlerini, dil ve yazılarını, bilim sahalarını, siyasi ve iktisadi alanlarını hedef alan bir ırkçılık siyasti güderek halkı asimile etmeye çalışmak

-Sahip olduğu tüm siyasi ve iktisadi sahalarda Çin vatandaşlarına çok daha yüksek imkan ve imtiyazlar sunarak Doğu Türkistan halkını ikinci sınıf vatandaş statüsüne sokmak

Uygulanan tüm bu politikaların, siyasetin, baskı ve yasakların yegane sebebi ; komünist Çin hükümetinin işgali altındaki Doğu türkistan devletini yok etmektir.

Bilindiği üzere Çin komünist bir devlet iken Doğu türkistan halkı islam dinini kabul etmiş müslüman bir halktır. Ve kafirlerin müslümanlar üzerinde hakimiyet kurması ve/veya müslümanların onlara itaat etmeleri islam dinince kesinlikle yasaklanmıştır. İşte bu yüzden Doğu Türkistan halkı komünist Çin hükümetinin Doğu Türkistandaki hakimiyetini kabul etmeyerek direnmektedir

----------

